# WW2 German uniform question



## Danny McG (Oct 14, 2022)

I've just googled this but it's full of conflicting info.

*The Eagle has landed (1977)*

Basically Michael Caine (as the German commander) comes out of the church to confront the American soldiers, he's wearing a zipped black leather jacket.

I didn't know, and still can't find out, if zippers were actually part of the German uniform in the 1940s - any history buffs who can answer?
The film was set in late 1943.

Scene from YouTube:-


----------



## Mr Cairo (Oct 14, 2022)

Damn you sir now I must rewatch it.


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 14, 2022)

Zippers were standard on Luftwaffe flight jackets, and the paratroops (Fallschirmjäger) were part of the Luftwaffe, so I guess that's where it came form.


----------



## Pyan (Oct 14, 2022)

The Luftwaffe uniform seems to have included a zippered jacket:

WWII GERMAN LUFTWAFFE STYLE LEATHER FLIGHT JACKET WITH RITSCH & ZIPP ZIPPERS | #494533867

(edit) Beaten to the tape...


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 14, 2022)

Thanks peeps, it just struck me as an anachronism, obviously I was wrong!


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 14, 2022)

Further to an anachronism in films, has anyone ever watched Hanover street (1979) starring Harrison Ford?
I'm fairly sure that double yellow lines weren't introduced in WW2 but they're clearly visible in the film.

Or was it something they used in the blackout?


----------



## KiraAnn (Oct 14, 2022)

I really enjoyed The Eagle Has Landed.  Good script, excellent acting and casting.

Where Eagles Dare is a good one, despite several "spaghetti-western" type faux-pas.


----------

